# How do you calculate PCM aggregate?



## cyberteen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know this question is stupid, but I get varied answers outside: 

1) add marks phy, chem and maths divide the sum by 3

2) take maths for 100, and phy, chem for 50, divide by 2 to get Aggregate

Which method do the colleges use for undergrad. Admissions?????

Thanks in advance


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 25, 2013)

C'mon guys, why can't u answer a such a dumb question??


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2013)

The second one.

*(Maths/2) + (Phy/4) + (Chem/4)* will give your cut-off marks out of 200.


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks shah. btw anybody disagree with him????


----------



## Shah (Apr 26, 2013)

cyberteen said:


> Thanks shah. btw anybody disagree with him????



No one will disagree with it, buddy. It is the correct method to calculate the cut-off mark in TN. BTW, I have given my class 12 board exams this year. Which class are you studying?


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 27, 2013)

I too have finished my 12th cbse board exams and have written srm,vit and jee mains, this year. Btw, i am not asking this for getting into TN colleges like Anna univ. etc, but for the private institutions like bits, vit .....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

BITS and VIT have different requirements. Everything is mentioned on their websites, I recommend you to go through them.


----------



## Shah (Apr 27, 2013)

cyberteen said:


> I too have finished my 12th cbse board exams and have written srm,vit and jee mains, this year. Btw, i am not asking this for getting into TN colleges like Anna univ. etc, but for the private institutions like bits, vit .....



AFAIK, VIT university don't consider your cut-off marks given that your marks in Physics, Chemistry and Maths are above 60%. Don't worry about that.


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> BITS and VIT have different requirements. Everything is mentioned on their websites, I recommend you to go through them.



Yup, I know that. VIT requires 60% while bits asks for 75%. So does it mean that I need to get 75 above in all the three subs? Coz, I'm sure of getting above 85 in phy and chem, but not so in maths  it is the only one out of 5 subs, which I have pretty bad.


----------



## Shah (Apr 27, 2013)

cyberteen said:


> Yup, I know that. VIT requires 60% while bits asks for 75%. So does it mean that I need to get 75 above in all the three subs? Coz, I'm sure of getting above 85 in phy and chem, but not so in maths  it is the only one out of 5 subs, which I have pretty bad.



You *have to* get 75 marks in all those three subjects, buddy.


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmm, let's see. Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Shah (Apr 29, 2013)

cyberteen said:


> Hmm, let's see. Thanks for the replies guys



You're always welcome, buddy.


----------

